# Moderator Approval



## Gunk (9 Aug 2020)

Never had this before, just replied to the helmet thread, not a particularly contentious issue, very strange, perhaps I’ve been naughty!


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

Not a particularly contentious issue?


----------



## Gunk (9 Aug 2020)

Slick said:


> Not a particularly contentious issue?



I know people get their knickers in a twist over helmets, but it’s not religious or political


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

I don't venture in there, far too timid, but I think every comment is moderated in there.


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> I know people get their knickers in a twist over helmets, but it’s not religious or political


No it's worse.


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> I know people get their knickers in a twist over helmets, but it’s not religious or political


I don't know what you have posted but be prepared for both sides to rip it to bits.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Aug 2020)

I think the mods are a bit OTT at times, i had a post removed on the joke page about MIL and broomsticks, i just received a notification that it didnt meet the guidelines yet there are plenty of worse jokes and posts every day
No reason or justification given, heck i dont mind removing a post if someone finds it offensive but i get fed up of the run to mummy approach


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

cyberknight said:


> I think the mods are a bit OTT at times, i had a post removed on the joke page about MIL and broomsticks, i just received a notification that it didnt meet the guidelines yet there are plenty of worse jokes and posts every day
> No reason or justification given, heck i dont mind removing a post if someone finds it offensive but i get fed up of the run to mummy approach


It's their ball.


----------



## MartinQ (9 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> I know people get their knickers in a twist over helmets, but it’s not religious or political



nope it is religious and political.


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> I know people get their knickers in a twist over helmets, but it’s not religious or political


Told you.


----------



## snorri (9 Aug 2020)

I think this may be normal procedure in the helmet thread.
Mods are simply keeping a lid on the pressure cooker that is the helmet debate. 
Hang in there for a time and your post will more than likely appear.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> Never had this before, just replied to the helmet thread, not a particularly contentious issue, very strange, perhaps I’ve been naughty!
> 
> View attachment 540677



Then you haven’t posted in there for a long time. Everything is moderated.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Aug 2020)

I've always wondered if you have to be grassed up to the Mods by a fellow parishioner, or if they themselves are the Moral Police who can strike at any time of the day or night.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2020)

Slick said:


> It's their ball.


That's the way I look at it. It's not real life, let them do what they want.



YukonBoy said:


> Then you haven’t posted in there for a long time. Everything is moderated.



Yup, ever since that incident when a drunk @Accy cyclist turned up in an SS uniform and a Wermacht cycle helmet, singling the Horst Wessel song and eating a dead puppy, the mods have had to approve posts in that forum.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> That's the way I look at it. It's not real life, let them do what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, ever since that incident when a drunk @Accy cyclist turned up in an SS uniform and a Wermacht cycle helmet, singling the Horst Wessel song and eating a dead puppy, the mods have had to approve posts in that forum.


I would be willing to bet that it was the Wernacht helmet that caused the kurfuffle, the rest would have been fine.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Aug 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I've always wondered if you have to be grassed up to the Mods by a fellow parishioner, or if they themselves are the Moral Police who can strike at any time of the day or night.



A bit of both I suspect.

I have not had the pleasure of having a post removed in this forum, but, in a Motorhome Forum, of which I am also a member, I had a post reported by another member for "hate speech", the post was, then, removed by the moderators.

My "crime", I made a joking reference to Nicola Sturgeon as "wee cranky".

I am, by the way, an admirer of Nicola, she has done well for herself, I don't agree with her, but, she has done well.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I would be willing to bet that it was the Wernacht helmet that caused the kurfuffle, the rest would have been fine.


Indeed. I think the mods were concerned that the big spike atop the lid was neither E or Snell compliant.


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Indeed. I think the mods were concerned that the big spike atop the lid was neither E or Snell* compliant.


*Schnell

FTFY


----------



## Profpointy (9 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> I know people get their knickers in a twist over helmets, but it’s not religious or political



No it is totally religous / political. Mere facts are angrily shouted down


----------



## newfhouse (9 Aug 2020)

snorri said:


> Mods are simply keeping a lid on the pressure cooker that is the helmet debate.


Which strikes me as odd when the correct side of the argument is so blatantly obvious...


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Aug 2020)

The mods are mysterious and unknowable, best not to question their wisdom lest you incur their wrath.
I am only commenting on this thread to say that I for one support our new insect overlords their decisions, even though most of them seem to go against me, I don't get to see the ones that don't 

please don't hurt me


----------



## snorri (9 Aug 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Which strikes me as odd when the correct side of the argument is so blatantly obvious...


I was about to contradict, then thought, hey it's Sunday, the sky is blue , the gentle wind is warm.
I wish you a good evening.


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> Never had this before, just replied to the helmet thread, *not a particularly contentious issue*, very strange, perhaps I’ve been naughty!
> 
> View attachment 540677


You silly twisted boy. It's a _seriously _contentious issue as per the site owners's post here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cyclechat-helmet-debate-thread.187059/post-3890763

Your post now approved BTW.



slowmotion said:


> I've always wondered if you have to be grassed up to the Mods by a fellow parishioner, or if they themselves are the Moral Police who can strike at any time of the day or night.


We don't want to be the moral police but sometimes, needs must. Mostly we respond to reports. I know people don't want to see themselves as informers but if you don't report it presumably you're okay with it.



Milkfloat said:


> I would be willing to bet that it was the Wernacht helmet that caused the kurfuffle, the rest would have been fine.


Don't you know that Wermacht helmets are a snag hazard.


Edwardoka said:


> The mods are mysterious and unknowable, best not to question their wisdom lest you incur their wrath.
> I am only commenting on this thread to say that I for one support our new insect overlords their decisions, even though most of them seem to go against me, I don't get to see the ones that don't
> 
> please don't hurt me


(puts you on the list of possible future mods out of spite).


----------



## Cycleops (9 Aug 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> My "crime", I made a joking reference to Nicola Sturgeon as "wee cranky".


Now isn’t that funny, I had exactly the same thing......Of course you realise discussing mods decisions is in strict contravention of the rules so any time now......


----------



## Teamfixed (9 Aug 2020)

Nicola Sturgeon in a motorhome


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Now isn’t that funny, I had exactly the same thing......Of course you realise discussing mods decisions is in strict contravention of the rules so any time now......


Was that modded? I have never reported a single post on here. Just so you know.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Aug 2020)

Teamfixed said:


> Nicolas Sturgeon in a motorhome


Is that her brother?


----------



## Teamfixed (9 Aug 2020)

Typos can be good


----------

